# Short films of SDG's Brandenburg Concertos up on YouTube!



## solideogloria (Aug 22, 2008)

Short films detailing the recording of SDG's *Brandenburg Concertos* series have now been uploaded onto our YouTube page! They include interviews with *Sir John Eliot Gardiner* and *Kati Debretzeni* and footage of the *English Baroque Soloists* performing. You can view the first films in the series on our page by clicking here. Let us know what you think!


----------

